# Exit Lights in California



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey there

With the time i spent in California in my younger days and what i see on TV i noticed exits lights in California were green instead of red. Is this a local code and if so what is the purpose.

I also saw the best placed exit light i have ever seen when i was in a church in California. It was mounted on the ground next to the door for when the room fills with smoke you can still see the exit when crawling on the ground. Does anyone else do this or was this a one of a kind installation.

Just something that has made my mind wonder over the years.

Darren

Darren


----------



## rforsha (Mar 11, 2007)

California is a special area and I am not sure of their codes. But in PA. red or green exits signs are approved. Working in movie threatre you can reduce the light emitted from them by code. And so much code approval is done by the inspectors interpetation of the code.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Green vs. Red seems to be a local jurisdiction thing here.

I have once seen the low-mounted exit lights, in a hotel in VA. I wonder how often they need to be replaced after being hit by luggage carts, kids, etc.


----------



## darren (Nov 24, 2005)

John I thought the same thing, it is only a matter of time before it gets hit being down that low. On the other end it makes so much sense, if the room is filling with smoke your not going to be crawling on your back and looking up for an exit.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

darren said:


> John I thought the same thing, it is only a matter of time before it gets hit being down that low. On the other end it makes so much sense, if the room is filling with smoke your not going to be crawling on your back and looking up for an exit.


I absolutely agree, it makes a lot of sense, especially where I saw it - a hotel! However, I think it needs protection somehow.


----------



## McElectric (Mar 13, 2006)

rforsha said:


> California is a special area and I am not sure of their codes. But in PA. red or green exits signs are approved. Working in movie threatre you can reduce the light emitted from them by code. And so much code approval is done by the inspectors interpetation of the code.


The low-level exit lighting is a building code requirement based on the type of occupancy. Large hotels/highrises and places of assembly over a certain occupant load requires the low-level exit lights.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

*California Exit Sign Code*

The code only requires that the color contrast with the sign itself:

* California Exit Sign Code Excerpt: 
Subchapter 7. General Industry Safety Orders 
Group 1. General Physical Conditions and Structures Orders 
Article 2. Standard Specifications 
§3216. Exit Signs. * (a) Luminance. Exit and directional signs shall have a luminance on the face of such signs of not less than 50 lux. The words used on such signs shall be in block letters at least 6 inches in height with a stroke of not less than 3/4 inch. Exception: Existing signs may have the word "EXIT" in lettering not less than 5 inches high with principal strokes of letters of not less than 1/2 inch. Letters shall be of such color or design as to be in strong contrast to the background of the sign. Arrows or other directional symbols shall be of equal visibility to that stipulated herein for letters.


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Red and green signs can be found anywhere in the country.

As far mounting that is according to code. We have no local policies here but were made to put in signs near to the floor in a hotel, and they were protected from physical damge with a piece of plexi-glass


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

rforsha said:


> California is a special area.....


You can say that again. 
Key word: "special". :w00t:


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya know, a lot of you guys like to knock California, but it was a great place to grow up. In other states you had to walk to a bus stop and get on the bus with 100 other kids and go to school. But when I was a kid, the bus would come right to my door, and it wasn't a giant vehicle with 100 kids, it was small, cozy and only had about 6 kids on it.

Did I feel special? You bet!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

McElectric, any affiliation to your avatar?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Sounds like L.B. used to ride the "short bus" to school

I grew up in Long Beach LB and was able to walk to school


----------



## Big Bob (May 30, 2007)

5 foot candles on the sign and point of egress at all times is most codes / thats really is not a lot after you add smoke and freaked out folks.


----------



## Lighting_Expert (Mar 18, 2008)

Most jurisdictions do not require red or green letters on exit signs. In most cases either will work. The city of chicago, new york, and los angeles are very specific on what is approved. The human eye can see green better than any other color, however a green LED is more expensive to produce. Therefore exit signs with green letters are often more expensive than exit signs with red letters. I do a lot of lighting work...particularly exit signs and emergency lights. There is a great source for these products. Does anybody else have a good supplier for these types of products???

Your input is greatly appreciated.!!!


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

> Most jurisdictions do not require red or green letters on exit signs. In most cases either will work.


Around here, the jurisdictions are _specific_ about which one (red or green) that they want.


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

I Have done work in towns that have required them to be at floor level. And as a firefighter, I feel this is a great improvement to the old code!! It helps in so many ways that one life saved will more then pay for the possibilty of it being kicked and having to be replaced.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Stickman said:


> I Have done work in towns that have required them to be at floor level. And as a firefighter, I feel this is a great improvement to the old code!! It helps in so many ways that one life saved will more then pay for the possibilty of it being kicked and having to be replaced.


I totally agree!! Most folks dont realize how fast and how much smoke will fill a room in a fire. In most fires you might better be blind folded than try to see through the smoke.


----------



## pudge565 (Jan 26, 2008)

L. B. Condulet said:


> Ya know, a lot of you guys like to knock California, but it was a great place to grow up. In other states you had to walk to a bus stop and get on the bus with 100 other kids and go to school. But when I was a kid, the bus would come right to my door, and it wasn't a giant vehicle with 100 kids, it was small, cozy and only had about 6 kids on it.
> 
> Did I feel special? You bet!


oh did they make you ride the short bus cuz they thought you were "special"?
im only joking im in special education emotional support to be specific even though i dont think i need it.


----------

